# street photography



## doxx (Aug 13, 2003)

seems like street photography is "out of fashion" here is my contribution to it...

http://www.doxxdesign.com/street

my hobby


----------



## Tyjax (Aug 14, 2003)

With you at the helm looks like it could soon be back in fashion. I dont think vapid praise for obviously top drawer work is what you were looking for, but good job. Great site design, inovative. Great photo work. As usual.


----------



## Geronimo (Aug 14, 2003)

Nice photos.  There are not enough streets or peoplehere  for good opurtunity here.


----------



## manda (Aug 14, 2003)

how do u shoot people without getting punched in the mouth? is there a subtle way to do it?

i love the hand to the camera guy

great shots  :no smile:


----------



## metroshane (Aug 14, 2003)

Doxx, do you worry about releases?  If I remember correctly you always need a release for commercial work and only need a release in art compositions if the subject is recognizable.

I don't really see these as editorial, so what is your concern?


----------



## doxx (Aug 14, 2003)

concern  :scratch: not at all! just a link to my "hobby" website


----------



## alexanderhip (Aug 14, 2003)

Cool site, Cool pics. I'm a big fan of street photography, a totally uncontrolled situation.


----------



## nikon90s (Aug 16, 2003)

Nice shots I don't think it is a dead art just sleeping
I am going to try it on monday it all the smoke from the forest fires moves out of town


----------



## photong (Aug 17, 2003)

I LOVE the one with the man who has his hand infront of the camera.  :thumbsup:


----------



## whatsafrog2do (Sep 1, 2003)

nice pictures. seems like a good subject. have you ever been told not to take their pictures.,.. or have they scrabled to walk away from you?


----------



## Lula (Sep 2, 2003)

Cool pics, 
i like the design of the website looks really :thumbsup:  cool


----------



## doxx (Sep 3, 2003)

thx for the compliments  8) 

frog: yeh sometimes people don't like their pics taken, mostly I try not interrupt or disturb them. But I have never been in a critical situation - always friendly  :? 

Sometimes I photograph out of the hip in 'stealth' mode. For that I get the best results with my wide angle lens.


----------



## onesixfour (Sep 3, 2003)

i really like 'em. i've been wanting to try shooting some stuff like that


----------

